# PortForwarding linksys wrt54g doesnt work.



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I am trying to play FIFA 12 PC on open NAT. Currently it is moderate while using my router. It is open when directly connected to modem. I port forwarded the ports needed for opening and used the correct DMZ which I got from typing ipconfig in CMD. I checked my firewall and FIFA 12 is allowed there too. So I don't know why it wont work.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a static IP address on your computer? Also, are the ports only open on one computer?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I do have a static IP address and yeah only opened the ports on my desktop PC because that is where I play my games, don't see why I have to open the ports on a laptop. When I use port checker it tells me the ports I have port forwarded are closed.

Here is what I have:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes you are correct, I was just making sure the ports were only open on one computer, as port forwarding does not work to have the same ports open to multiple network devices.
Have you checked to make sure you have the latest firmware for the router? Also, on the Status page of the router is the Internet IP address the same as the LAN IP address of the router?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I have the latest firmware update. On the status page under router I see the IP address is the one I get here: What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address

Then on the Local network tab the IP address is 192.168.1.1

So they are different.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. UPNP can sometimes have an effect on port forwarding for some applications. For whichever state it's in, try either disabling or enabling it.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Disabling upnp did not work.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Under QoS (from Applications and Gaming), try setting a high application priority for the game to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a bunch of option not quite sure what to do.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Under the Application Priority, you can put any name for the application name box. Set the Priority level to "high" (or the highest level possible), and enter the ports that you forwarded. Also, check the box for optimizing gaming applications. Save the settings and then check to see if the ports work now.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

No just doesnt seem to work. I should mention that I have the game on xbox and the NAT is open there but closed for PC.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the Xbox connected normally with a wired or wireless connection to the router? Also, what software firewall do you have installed on your computer?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Both are wired connections. I use the Windows firewall as well as Microsoft security essentials and malware byes.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, at this point I would suggest doing a factory default reset of the router.

Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then re-configure the network and try opening the ports again.


----------

